# Bumblefoot Non-invasive Surgery????



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Today I was outside cleaning pens and I was petting one of my hens when I noticed her foot was a bit swollen and she had a little callus-looking thing on her pad. She wasn't limping but I knew it was bumblefoot. We don't have the luxury of a vet near us(the vet closest is an hour and a half away) and we don't really want to spend the outrageous bill. I learned about a "Non-invasive Surgery" where you soak the foot in Epsom salt for 10 min. or so, then, if the pad of the foot is soft enough, the callus thing will pop right off. I've done this once with one of my other hens and she made a speedy recovery. This is supposed to be a better way than cutting into a chickens foot, as some at-home chicken keepers don't know how to do. I will be doing this tmrw, but wanted to see if any of yall deal with Bumblefoot differently than me... and maybe I could try it(as long as it doesn't involve a vet visit). And like I said, she doesn't seem to be in alot of pain, though Chickens hide pain good and it hurts them alot when they physically show it. Thanks!!🤗🐔


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're seeing a dark spot? 

Most do the epsom salts soak to remove the scab. It's the removing of the pus that is so important. If not all of it has been removed and the foot heals then that's where surgery is needed to remove the remaining pus.


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh okay... How do yo know there is pus? Last time I did it, I didn't see that. Did you ever do this/ did one of your chickens get bumblefoot and you treated at home?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never had to deal with it. I have a medical background so I understand the need for total removal of the pus once the scab is removed. 

The pus in bumblefoot is thick, looks more like cottage cheese. (I hate that comparison but it's really close) If the foot heals with any left behind the infection is still present and not cleared. 

Are you aware Bumble is causes by a staph infection? 

Can you get us a pic of the bottom of her foot?


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry I can't take a pic but this is almost exactly what her foot looks like - it's not big-time swollen, it's just a little and the plug is small like this one. Also, I am aware it's a staph infection.They free range so she may have stepped into something that cut her foot, resulting in an infection.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to make sure because there have been times some have been way off the mark. 

Not too long ago we had someone here that ended up with his bird's infection not clearing because he didn't get all of the pus out. The foot had totally healed from the outside so he ended up having to do the surgery. We suggested he let a vet do the procedure especially since he hadn't cleared the infection totally.

Do your soaks, squeeze the open area to remove any pus. Some actually use water pics to irrigate it out. 

I need to do a little digging because I don't remember if anyone ever used a 50/50 mix of peroxide and water. To me that would be the thing that would end up cleaning things out nicely.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to make sure because there have been times some have been way off the mark.
> 
> Not too long ago we had someone here that ended up with his bird's infection not clearing because he didn't get all of the pus out. The foot had totally healed from the outside so he ended up having to do the surgery. We suggested he let a vet do the procedure especially since he hadn't cleared the infection totally.
> 
> ...


I like the water pic idea, hadn't heard of that one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been quite a few years since I read that one. There was discussion to not have it set too strong so it didn't tunnel out healthy tissue.


----------



## LittleChickenMama (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh okay i'll keep that in mind Thank yall!!!!!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's been quite a few years since I read that one. There was discussion to not have it set too strong so it didn't tunnel out healthy tissue.


Makes sense.


----------

